# PTE cancelled my score



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Hi there 
I have problem now
I took the exam on 12/11/2016
and today 17/3/2017 i received a message from PTE to tell me my score has been cancelled because misconduct occurred in your test 
I didn't do anything wrong and I also i was alone in room ? 
so please give any tips to solve this problem because i study now at university 
and use it the result to meet requirements.
thank in advance 
Ahmed


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

ahmadks2005 said:


> Hi there
> I have problem now
> I took the exam on 12/11/2016
> and today 17/3/2017 i received a message from PTE to tell me my score has been cancelled because misconduct occurred in your test
> ...


What type of misconduct was it? If you are sure that you didn't do anything wrong, you will have a strong ground to challenge/appeal their decision.

If PTE does not inform your University, then it should be alright. Worst case scenario, university might need you to do another English test.


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

i'm very sure there are nothing wrong i did when i sit the exam . because i faced only the computer and there wasn't anyone else.
i sent a message fro them and wait their reply 
So PTE inform the university automatically or just cancel the result frim system.
thank


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ahmadks2005 said:


> i'm very sure there are nothing wrong i did when i sit the exam . because i faced only the computer and there wasn't anyone else.
> i sent a message fro them and wait their reply
> So PTE inform the university automatically or just cancel the result frim system.
> thank


Don't worry...First of all, check with PTE about the issue. Once you get the required information, can reply back with necessary explanation. Stay positive.


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

thank for replying 

I sent a message and waiting now their response.
but they will send notify for university about this situation because I already paid the tuition fees and everything else. 
i'm so angry and have a headache for this problem 
thank man


----------



## hasansins (Sep 28, 2016)

Did you enter exam carrying any electronic devices?


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

no didn't carry anything whether electronic devices or anything else even pen or pencil


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ahmadks2005 said:


> thank for replying
> 
> I sent a message and waiting now their response.
> but they will send notify for university about this situation because I already paid the tuition fees and everything else.
> ...


Post the response from PTE here...May be any of the senior members can possibly give a better idea to respond ..


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...stralia/878234-cancellation-my-pte-score.html

Someone has a similar case. Apparently, in his case, the test centre is known to be dodgy so Pearson closed the centre, and cancel the scores of people who took the exam there. If you didn't cheat then try to explain to your University. It is paramount that you approach them before PTE does and explain the situation. They probably let you sit another test to prove your English skills. I don't believe they will cancel your enrolment if you did not do anything wrong.


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

Do you mean their message for cancellation? 
this their message 
-------------------------

This notice is to inform you that we have cancelled your Pearson Test of English Academic (PTE Academic) score at ------- . 

Pearson Language Testing (PLT) strives to report scores that accurately reflect the skill and performance of each test taker. 

Accordingly, PLT reserves the right to cancel any test score believed to be invalid for any reason. Your score has been cancelled because, in our judgment, misconduct occurred in connection with your test. 

Additionally, and for the same reason, you are prohibited from registering to take the PTE Academic test again. 
Please note that you do have the opportunity to submit information that addresses the concerns raised about the validity of your PTE Academic score. If you wish to do so, please write to Pearson VUE Channel Security using one of the addresses listed below, providing any information you consider to be relevant to your appeal. PLT and Pearson VUE will make every effort to review and respond to your appeal within 30 days, after which we will communicate our decision, which is final and binding.


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

if they want to close this center why I should lost my test and money as well . 
this unfair if anyone else cheats in an exam the will cancel all people !!!!


----------



## huunhon (Sep 5, 2016)

ahmadks2005 said:


> if they want to close this center why I should lost my test and money as well .
> this unfair if anyone else cheats in an exam the will cancel all people !!!!


Can you provide the screenshot of your score please (both Communicative & Enabling Skills).


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

why you need it ?
this result is equivalent to 6,5 in ielts exam

anyway this my score 

Overall Score: 64
Communicative Skills 
Listening 63
Reading 63
Speaking 62
Writing 61

Enabling Skills 
Grammar 82?Oral Fluency 54
Pronunciation 45
Spelling 63
Vocabulary 80
Written Discourse 72


----------



## huunhon (Sep 5, 2016)

ahmadks2005 said:


> why you need it ?
> this result is equivalent to 6,5 in ielts exam
> 
> anyway this my score
> ...


I just guess that their machine calculated wrong result & put the responsibility to your side but look like it's not what I think.


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

ahmadks2005 said:


> Do you mean their message for cancellation?
> this their message
> -------------------------
> 
> ...


Yes mate, they are saying the same. But they have given you a chance to prove within 30 days to claim your assertiveness. Further, PTE is Prohibiting you to take tests further. It means there is every necessity for you to prove your rightness in order to convince PTE.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ahmadks2005 said:


> Hi there
> I have problem now
> I took the exam on 12/11/2016
> and today 17/3/2017 i received a message from PTE to tell me my score has been cancelled because misconduct occurred in your test
> ...


This is not the first time it happen. It did happen before - you will have to resit your exam.


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

no it's very accurate result I guess


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

how I should prove my right? I mean what I should provide as an evidence to prove my right? any tips please


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

First ask them, what's the basis of giving that statement. You will have that right to ask PTE for proper explanation. 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ahmadks2005 said:


> how I should prove my right? I mean what I should provide as an evidence to prove my right? any tips please


Please search the forum - multiply posts about it. People complained, argued, fighter about it. The result? The had to re-sit  it is sad - but i dont think anything can be done.


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

but they said i can't do this exma agian ?
Di you know anyone occurred the same problem? 
So my question now do they will tell the university abou the new situation?


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> First ask them, what's the basis of giving that statement. You will have that right to ask PTE for proper explanation.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I already sent the message fro them about this decision and still waiting for any response from them.
but What I should do with my study now? 
i think that i can't cancel my course because the date almost done for withdrawal


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> ahmadks2005 said:
> 
> 
> > how I should prove my right? I mean what I should provide as an evidence to prove my right? any tips please
> ...


i will fight for my result it's very disappointed to get situation like this special after 6 or 7 months from the teat result


----------



## nolimit5005 (Apr 13, 2014)

ahmadks2005 said:


> how I should prove my right? I mean what I should provide as an evidence to prove my right? any tips please


Was there a camera in the room? You can ask the center to watch the tape and see the action that led to the cancellation.


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

nolimit5005 said:


> ahmadks2005 said:
> 
> 
> > how I should prove my right? I mean what I should provide as an evidence to prove my right? any tips please
> ...


Yes there was 2 cameras i guess 
but unfortunately i can't ask the center to watch the tape because I'm now in another country while the center far away .


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

now i noticed that the center seems to be closed because i can't find it when I'm looking for enrolled in new test.
Do you think guys this problem for all candidates in the center ?


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

Mostly... Looking at the trend of other people who got the same messages 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

ahmadks2005 said:


> now i noticed that the center seems to be closed because i can't find it when I'm looking for enrolled in a new test.
> Do you think guys this problem for all candidates in the centre?


As I mentioned earlier, you seem to have a similar case with the guy that got his PTE score cancelled. His test centre was closed down as well for being dodgy. However, this does not mean he was wrong, and neither do you. 

Yes, you can appeal against PTE, but it takes long processing time and your appeal might be rejected. I don't know how you're going to prove that you are innocent (I'm not saying that you're not), because you need solid evidence.

Rather than worrying about what will happen with your study, I cannot stress you enough the importance of discussing this issue with your University. Explain the situation, explain that you weren't wrong, explain a similar case that happened to others (blame the test centre ), and ask them what is the best step to solve this issue? They might ask you to appeal to PTE or ask you to take IELTS instead, who knows! But they will give you the options to solve this.

Do not sit around waiting for Uni to call you or them to call DIBP to cancel your visa. Trust me, Student Service will be more than happy to help you!


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> Mostly... Looking at the trend of other people who got the same messages
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk



But this problem Why should I take their fault 
they don't have the right to cancel my exam due to the center or other candidates cheat or do something else illegally


----------



## kinnu369 (Nov 29, 2016)

I can say you one thing. Don't take it personally, just fight out in a professional way. Or if you have little time, give one more try for IELTS 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

chamomilesix said:


> As I mentioned earlier, you seem to have a similar case with the guy that got his PTE score cancelled. His test centre was closed down as well for being dodgy. However, this does not mean he was wrong, and neither do you.
> 
> Yes, you can appeal against PTE, but it takes long processing time and your appeal might be rejected. I don't know how you're going to prove that you are innocent (I'm not saying that you're not), because you need solid evidence.
> 
> ...


thank you for advice 
but i think i will wait for my fate 😬 and in this time i will discuss with PTE or take ielts exam


----------



## ahmadks2005 (Mar 17, 2017)

kinnu369 said:


> I can say you one thing. Don't take it personally, just fight out in a professional way. Or if you have little time, give one more try for IELTS
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


nothing personal here but the decision makes me in bad situation 
that will reflect on my study .
thanks


----------



## talha.kesc (Jul 25, 2018)

*same case for PTE*

hello all,

i have a similar case for my wife who gave PTE for proof of functional English for pr visa. im the main applicant. after some time, they cancelled the results without any reason. then my wife gave IELTS test and she has got the results to prove functional English. but still home affairs dept. gave natural justice letter over PTE issue. how to resolve this matter? if any consultant here then i can email all the correspondence


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

talha.kesc said:


> hello all,
> 
> i have a similar case for my wife who gave PTE for proof of functional English for pr visa. im the main applicant. after some time, they cancelled the results without any reason. then my wife gave IELTS test and she has got the results to prove functional English. but still home affairs dept. gave natural justice letter over PTE issue. how to resolve this matter? if any consultant here then i can email all the correspondence


Functional English evidence can be given even during the processing of the application 
It need not be effective on the date of invite



An International English Language Testing System (IELTS) test result of an average band score of at least 4.5 based on the four test components of speaking, reading, listening and writing. Your test must have been completed within 12 months of visa application lodgement or can be completed during visa application processing.

Research further, I am sure you are on a strong wicket

If you are looking for a MARA agent, you may contact Iscah
Please do your due diligence before engaging them 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Just one more thing
Why was the PTEA score cancelled ?
Doubts on the identity of the applicant ?

Cheers


----------



## talha.kesc (Jul 25, 2018)

the fact is that i gave them the IELTS score for my wife which is atleast 5.5 for each section. but still they have given me PIC 4020 natural justice letter. i also gave them English Language medium of education from my wife's university as another proof. i do not know why they are over looking IELTS and English language certificate and just focusing on PTE. 



newbienz said:


> Functional English evidence can be given even during the processing of the application
> It need not be effective on the date of invite
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

talha.kesc said:


> the fact is that i gave them the IELTS score for my wife which is atleast 5.5 for each section. but still they have given me PIC 4020 natural justice letter. i also gave them English Language medium of education from my wife's university as another proof. i do not know why they are over looking IELTS and English language certificate and just focusing on PTE.


I suspect it’s due to the reason for cancellation of the PTE

Are you aware why the scores were cancelled?

Cheers


----------



## talha.kesc (Jul 25, 2018)

they just told that due to misconduct. my waife gave the test in oct, 2017. till end of 2017, the results were available online and till feb, 2018, they told that they have forwarded the results to dibp and results are not online due to some internal investigations. then in march, 2018, they started saying that results have been revoked




newbienz said:


> Just one more thing
> Why was the PTEA score cancelled ?
> Doubts on the identity of the applicant ?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## talha.kesc (Jul 25, 2018)

they just told that due to misconduct. my waife gave the test in oct, 2017. till end of 2017, the results were available online and till feb, 2018, they told that they have forwarded the results to dibp and results are not online due to some internal investigations. then in march, 2018, they started saying that results have been revoked



newbienz said:


> I suspect it’s due to the reason for cancellation of the PTE
> 
> Are you aware why the scores were cancelled?
> 
> Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

talha.kesc said:


> they just told that due to misconduct. my waife gave the test in oct, 2017. till end of 2017, the results were available online and till feb, 2018, they told that they have forwarded the results to dibp and results are not online due to some internal investigations. then in march, 2018, they started saying that results have been revoked


My apprehension was correct
PTEA has shared their findings with DHA and the same has been attached to your file
So although you are no longer relying on the PTEA scores, the remarks of PTEA are still attached

This is my personal assessment and I have no evidence to back the same 

If I were in your shoes, I would not reply on my own
I would get the reply drafted by a Mara agent

Cheers


----------



## talha.kesc (Jul 25, 2018)

yeah i have contacted some consultants on this issue.

but the question still that why after more than 4 months PTEA cancelled my results? i applied on 9 nov, 2017 for my application with DHA

if they found any irregularity then they would have informed it earlier rather than later.



newbienz said:


> My apprehension was correct
> PTEA has shared their findings with DHA and the same has been attached to your file
> So although you are no longer relying on the PTEA scores, the remarks of PTEA are still attached
> 
> ...


----------



## Dhara_Raj7 (Aug 20, 2021)

ahmadks2005 said:


> thank for replying
> 
> I sent a message and waiting now their response.
> but they will send notify for university about this situation because I already paid the tuition fees and everything else.
> ...


What happened after that?? U get ur visa or not in this situation??


----------

